# 9mm in stock



## Straight Shot (Jul 14, 2012)

Posting for those that need it. White box currently in stock at optics planet for .39/rd 









Winchester USA 9 mm Luger 115 Grain Full Metal Jacket Centerfire Pistol Ammunition USA9W Caliber: 9mm Luger, Number of Rounds: 200, 27% Off w/ Free Shipping


Shop Winchester USA 9 mm Luger 115 Grain Full Metal Jacket Centerfire Pistol Ammunition | 27% Off 4.4 Star Rating on 31 Reviews for Winchester USA 9 mm Luger 115 Grain Full Metal...




www.opticsplanet.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

